# Facelifted Audi A6 3.0T S-line Sedan Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new A6 has dropped and we've added this A6 Sedan photo gallery to our archives. Most of the Sedan pics released are the much-anticipated supercharged 3.0T FSI configuration complete with the latest S-line package. For many enthusiasts, this'll be the setup to get.
















The gallery includes the first photo of the engine and a power curve graph depicting Audi's new engine in the A6 tune.
* Photo Gallery *
Also check out the press release via the link below...
* Full Story *


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Facelifted Audi A6 3.0T S-line Sedan Photo Gallery Added ([email protected])*

I guess my question about whether the facelift Avant will get the 3.0 TFSi should have gone in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still a gorgeous car, esp the Avant.


----------

